# A Dutch New Years tradition, Oliebollen!



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year everyone!



 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliebol

Reactions: Like 3 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jan 1, 2020)

All of my Dutch friends keep telling me about oliebollen! I have yet to try it. They have me hooked on stroopwafels. I am assured this olliebollen is just as good or better.


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Jan 1, 2020)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> All of my Dutch friends keep telling me about oliebollen! I have yet to try it. They have me hooked on stroopwafels. I am assured this olliebollen is just as good or better.


Stroopwafels are great, but nothing beats an oliebol! Good thing they are only eaten this time of year...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 1, 2020)

Dutch treats are superior to any other treats.

Got a bag of pepernoten recently, along with some gevulde speculaas. Those disappeared quickly.

And then, of course, there are dropjes. Can't get those around here, unfortunately.


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2020)

Looks like a Hush Puppy in that picture.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Susan777 (Jan 1, 2020)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 6508
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliebol


Looks interesting. Are those little black things raisins or chocolate chips?


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Jan 1, 2020)

Susan777 said:


> Looks interesting. Are those little black things raisins or chocolate chips?


Those are raisins that I had soaked in rum the night before

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Jan 1, 2020)

Yummy. I've had them, but not often. When I was a kid, the only distinctly Dutch dish regularly prepared in my home was balkenbrij. Balkenbrij is pig fat and scraps (parts of the head, tail, organs, whatever) boiled and mixed with flour, cooled and shaped into a loaf, and then sliced and fried in oil.

My dad let it be known that if someone was butchering a pig, he would take the scraps. Then he would carefully prepare his balkenbrij, which was a favorite dish from his childhood. None of the rest of us ever wanted to even try it.


----------

